

How the Zeros of the Zeta Function Predict the Distribution of Primes - rfreytag
http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/HowTheZerosOfTheZetaFunctionPredictTheDistributionOfPrimes/

======
halbermensch
Well and good, but it might be better to say "correlate with" rather than
"predict." In the scheme of things, it's probably more accurate to say that
pi(x) is self-generating, and it's the zeros of the zeta function that are
tagging along for the ride.

